

Need great web design on budget. - espitia

Since searching on google for this type of things is useless, I'd think the HN would have pretty good recommendations. Any suggestions?
======
gt_slater
Are you asking for website content creators or learning website design?

~~~
espitia
website creators. I know a bit of design myself but don't have the time.

~~~
gt_slater
Something like Google Sites (<http://sites.google.com>), Weebly
(<http://weebly.com>), Wix (<http://wix.com>), or Wordpress
(<http://wordpress.com/>)?

~~~
espitia
Not DIY. I want to pay someone to make/design the website.

------
Fundlab
You'll have to provide a lot more specifics.

~~~
espitia
All I need is a recommendation for a web design company. It is for a friend's
small business website. It's the basics that is needed with some goods
aesthetics, nothing fancy.

